# Mounting on short ceiling



## salesguy (Jun 28, 2012)

Just ordered the epson 710hd for my first projector. I was going to place it on a table but decided to mount it on the ceiling. I have short ceilings ( 6'9'') Will I be better off just using a table? Not sure if it matters but I am going to be projecting from 12-14 feet away. I have not decided on screen size but was thinking 120. I have two seats that will be 9 to 10 feet from the screen. Is this to close? Thanks for the help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The advantage of mounting on the ceiling is it gets it out of the way from people walking in front of the lens and it also is less likely to be bumped or accidentally unplugged. 
There is really no image quality difference having on a table or ceiling mounted.


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree with tonyvdb to mount it on the ceiling as i have mine on a table now and it could be knocked over if someone bumps it, but this is just on the table till i get my screen built as i have the ceiling mount already which came with the used PJ i bought and will be using it on the re-manufactured one i bought and it will not be in the way for anybody to bump and people walking in front of he lens, and this way people can't fiddle with it either once everything is set, so ceiling mount is definitely the way to go. :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree - if you can ceiling mount it, it is the better way to go. You can get ceiling mounts that have a very short drop to allow for more head clearance.

As far as 9-10 feet being too close, it really is very subjective - I will say that my first row is going to be at @8.5' and that does not seem so close for me personally.


----------

